# Arlington Heights, Il (NW Burb Chicago) player/GM looking for group



## Bestopheles (Jul 7, 2003)

EDIT: I'm in the process of moving to the Chicago area (Arlington Heights, NW Burbs) and I'm trying to get into a group. Games I play/run:

D&D 3.5
Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Mutants and Masterminds
WitchCraft/Unisystem
Nobilis
Unknown Armies
Various White Wolf Games (Mainly Mage, Werewolf, and Orpheus)


If you have a group that's playing these games now and you're looking (or will be looking in the next month or two) for a new player, let me know.

Jason Best


----------



## Bestopheles (Sep 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## Halma (Sep 22, 2003)

*Welcome to the area*

Hey Jason, 

             I have a small group in the NW to W suburbs that is currently playing a Kalamar Game.  I am the GM for the game and would love the additional person to round out the party.  We currently have 4 players plus myself, and a 5th player would greatly enhance the already fun group.  We all have been playing for about 20 years apiece, so consider ourselves veteran and expert gamers (some more than others).  We normally run a pretty loose game and try to have a lot of fun, so if you are interested let me or "Dinkledog" know (he is one of the Moderators for EN-world) and we can arrange a meeting.  We play in Bartlett, and have an abundance of space to move around and game.


Let me know,

Aaron2 "The other Aaron"
AKA Halma  “The Dead Barbarian?”
AKA Shorty


----------



## Ondar (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi.  I'm looking to get into a group.  Please email me back if you still need players.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 9, 2003)

Have you fellas noticed Chicago EN World Game Day, November 15th, Looking for GM's and players? While it's just a one-day event, it's a great chance to meet up with other area gamers. Better yet, it's a chance to meet up with other EN Worlders.


----------



## Halma (Oct 9, 2003)

*Game Day*



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> Have you fellas noticed Chicago EN World Game Day, November 15th, Looking for GM's and players? While it's just a one-day event, it's a great chance to meet up with other area gamers. Better yet, it's a chance to meet up with other EN Worlders.





Hey Thalmin,

              Long time (I think it was Indy-Con).  I plan on making it to game day but I have several things that are possibly happing at that time that precludes me in making steadfast plans for that weekend.  As soon as my work schedule is solidified I will be signing up for the game day.  I was also trying to hold out for a Mutants and Masterminds game, hoping that someone would be so kind to run one.


Thanks for the response though I really appreciate your letting me know about game day!!


Aaron2


----------



## RoselleGamer (Oct 22, 2003)

*Gamer new to area*

Hey ya'll.  I am fairly new to the area, and looking to get into gaming.  I notice some of ya'll said that you have losts of experience.  I think that may be helpfor to a newbie to gaming.  I am an avid fan of fantasy and of writing.  Let me know if ya'll have room and are willing to work with a new guy.  I tend to catch on quickly to things if that helps out any.  Thanks for any reply.  feel free to email me at brentscheb215@yahoo.com.  or IM me at Yahoo. Screenname: brentscheb215.

thanks ya'll


----------



## Bestopheles (Nov 23, 2003)

Well, I just figured I'd mention that in addition to looking for a group, I'm also willing to run. We can start with an Mutants and Mastermind shorshot to begin with, and if people like the game and the GM, then maybe we can start a long campaign. 

If you're in the area and interested, let me know. I'm toying with starting the campaign with a demo at Gamer's plus. 

Thanks,
Jason


----------

